# Need advice for rifle elk hunt



## mattech (Nov 21, 2016)

Me and a buddy have talked about doing g an elk hunt one of these years for a while now. We would like to get the ball rolling now. We really don't have a clue where to start. Would like maybe a semi guided or just a good idea if what state or area for public land. Any advice is appreciated, we are pretty much starting from scratch.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wyoming but unless you bought a PP you will not get a tag in 2017, Montana has easy to get tags and Colorado. I would put in for the draw in NM and Arizona as well. It is a science on playing the point game. I currently reside in Wyoming at the elk hunting is awesome.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2016)

Get with Hank. He will know what you need to do.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=13282


----------



## mattech (Nov 21, 2016)

Will do thanks Nic


----------



## lampern (Nov 21, 2016)

I hear Colorado has OTC tags


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 21, 2016)

Colorado does have some tags reserved for over-the-counter purchases and any tags not purchased by in state hunters can also be purchased OTC in Colorado.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 21, 2016)

New Mexico, northwestern Colorado and Montana are known for their elk hunting. I would go with a reputable outfitter and take a 300 win mag.


----------



## mattech (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a 7mm rem mag, and I can load up any rounds that would be good for elk. I've heard that Colorado does have otc tags.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 22, 2016)

Matt, your 7MM mag will certainly do the job. Good luck.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Nov 22, 2016)

Pick out a couple states where you might be interested in going plus Colorado.  I say that because Colorado probably has the best opportunity for a diy or a budget hunt and makes a good fall back plan.  In most units in Colorado you can buy OTC tags for all the archery hunts and rifle hunts except for the first rifle season.  New Mexico and Arizona are known for having better bulls but less access to tags.  I can't really speak for any of the northern states because I have never hunted or applied for tags there.  Start with a couple places where you might want to hunt and start reading the regs and draw information.  It will be confusing as heck the first time or two you read through it but it will eventually start to make sense.  Pick out a "destination" area and start putting in for tags and if that doesn't work out you can always load up and go to Colorado.  Applying for tags in most states is relatively cheap.  Even though you typically have to front the entire cost of the license and tag ($500 - $800) if you are not successful in the draw you get your money back minus a transaction fee (I think normally less than $50).


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 22, 2016)

Colorado

I lived there for a couple years, I can tell you, when elk season rolls around, I-70 West is a stream of pickup trucks with orange hats on the dashboard and Oklahoma or Texas tags. Most have 4 wheelers or horses. Most of them are also only going to hunt as far they can go while sitting on their steed or their machine and being able to get back to the truck before sunset. 

IMO, you need to plan on taking a 6000-7000cu framed backpack with tent and sleeping bag, food, etc. and be able to go past all those yahoos and then over a couple more hills.

Check out http://www.rokslide.com for some serious education, and http://www.kuiu.com for gear.


----------



## mattech (Nov 22, 2016)

Will check it out, thanks


----------



## sea trout (Nov 22, 2016)

mattech make sure you go buddy!
My brother and I talked about it for 20 years!!!!! We finally went last year for our first time....probably the best thing we ever did together!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Nov 22, 2016)

We had no idea what to do so we went with a wilderness outfitter.
Crazy! Difficult! Extreme! Insane!! But that's the kind of people we are so we did good with it.


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 23, 2016)

Do your research and definitely go!

Grew up in Oregon chasing elk with a bow, rifle, and muzzleloader all over the state.  Still go back when I get the chance.

Some advice for wherever you go--
Get on a stair-stepper at the gym around May and do as much as you can.

If, by very slim chance, you decide on Oregon, feel free to PM me.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 23, 2016)

deers2ward said:


> Colorado
> 
> I lived there for a couple years, I can tell you, when elk season rolls around, I-70 West is a stream of pickup trucks with orange hats on the dashboard and Oklahoma or Texas tags. Most have 4 wheelers or horses. Most of them are also only going to hunt as far they can go while sitting on their steed or their machine and being able to get back to the truck before sunset.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 24, 2016)

And if you are a "flat lander" think about altitude. Air can get might thin is some places.

I did a hunt in Idaho just across from Hamilton Mt. Sawtooth  Mountains.

for exercise, try this.

http://wildsheep.org/pdf/six_minute_hill.pdf


----------



## 175rltw (Nov 26, 2016)

Idaho colrado and Montana all have OTC tags and lots of public land. Idaho and Colorado are way way cheaper than Montana vs tags and lisence .  Idaho has longer running hunts than colrado or Montana.  Wherever you go be mindful of what targets of opportunity may present themselves and have concurrent seasons- and maybe have a couple other tags in your pocket. Ie black bear, deer, lion, wolf, etc. look at bird seasons that run concurrent with your big hunt also- if that's your thing. Bring a Flyrods and flyties if that's your thing also. Make sure you have a couple weeks at least. Figure 3-4 days of driving- leaving 10 for hunting.


----------

